# Natural Tick Alternatives



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this has been asked before, maybe even by me....:redface:


Nevermind! I found the thread

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/7135-natural-tick-flea-methods.html


----------

